#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV дарует учения в июле на севере Индии.

## babochka

10, 11, 12 июля Каза, что расположен в горах на севере Индии, Его Святейшество дарует учение в честь открытия нового монастыря традиции Сакья.
13, 14, 15 июля Табо, Его Святейшество дарует учение в древнейшем из сохранившихся буддийских монастырей в мире, ныне принадлежащем традиции Гелук.
16, 17 июля учение в Нако, монастырь линии Друкпа Кагью.

----------

